# Missing Sections at Bottom of Forum?



## glpg80 (Dec 30, 2014)

Myself and a few others can no longer see who is currently active in the chatroom, in addition to the currently active users listing that is normally at the bottom of the page.

Is it possible you can enlighten us as to when or if the chatroom information can be made visible again please? With cherries and gumdrops?


----------



## glpg80 (Dec 30, 2014)

It's back, thanks Alex!


----------

